# Beavertail BTx



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Beavertailskiffs.com 

built in locking rod holders :-/

looks interest though


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it! A lot......


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

will be very interesting to see how it plays out over the next couple months


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/

lots of room to walk around the gunnels on. Looks good.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Somabody head over to Sarasota this weekend and snap some shots..............(SAM) ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

finally a front hatch on the deck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Me likey.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

sweet bote!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Bever! I might have to give them and call and see if I can get it Wet!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

So I was curious about something. It said on their site the BTX would be offered in a tiller and a side console. Well, with the rod lockers where they are how would the side console be mounted? To the floor, kinda like a center console, but to the side? Cant be mounted to the gunnell........I dont think. Whats the scoop?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> So I was curious about something. It said on their site the BTX would be offered in a tiller and a side console. Well, with the rod lockers where they are how would the side console be mounted? To the floor, kinda like a center console, but to the side? Cant be mounted to the gunnell........I dont think. Whats the scoop?


Good point. Who's going to call Mark and ask?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Pricing is now posted. 

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/btx1.html#


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW, $10,250 for a tiller model & trailer! That includes all the hatches and the poling platform. That is incredible. Reminds me of the stories I have heard about HB before the prices went way up.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

The under $20K price tag on all the set-ups including side console is very cool. [smiley=thumbup.gif]




> Reminds me of the stories I have heard about HB before the prices went way up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Even more interesting is the published prices are what I was told 6 weeks ago. Guess they hit their mark.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I digging it. To sponson or not to sponson, that is the question.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Wowza, looks like all the skiff most of us would ever want or need, especially at those prices. I can't wait to see and hear about the first deliveries in our area. If the performance claims are even close I might have to call the bank...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Love that old add.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

knowing mark and his product, i have to say this will be the best in his line of boats. mark is an alright guy too. if i didnt bleed gheenoe i would consider this boat before ANY other in its class. but thats because i cant afford a gordon.


----------

